# pH chart



## Eggman

Check this out. This is a pH chart form my Plant Science book. I'd site the work, but I don't know if they want the credit.


----------



## Mutt

Thought I would throw this chart in too so its ine the same thread. (thanks Hick for the chart).

Edit March 5,06 (new chart added on the right Ganja is refering to the one on the left).


----------

